# برنامج E-drawing 2008



## شيراد الجزائر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا برنامج رائع لعرض الملفات ثلاثية الأبعاد
بإمكاننا بعد تثبيته تبادل المخططات و الأفكار بصورة أفضل

http://rapidshare.com/files/152751069/eDrawings.rar


----------



## جاسر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك أخي شيراد الجزائر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى من الإخوة الذين حملو البرنامج أن يجربوه بفتح هذا الملف المرفق
و في القريب سأرفق تمثيلا للـ أ-380 و الـ مي-24 و الكونكورد
أنتظر الردود


----------



## جاسر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,








شغال 100%


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*A-380*

السلام عليكم 
كما وعدت هذه صور و ملف الـ A-380 التي أعدت تجسيمها بواسطة SolidWorks2008 
وهناك صورتان لها مع طائرتي شيراد 1-ا
استمتعوا. . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

حقوق إستخدام النموذج ملك للجميع . . . شرط الدعاء فقط
فقد يصلح لإعداد دراسات بالـFluent او غيره . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه مخططات المي 24 
حملوها الآن 

ثم إفتحو ملف

assemblage final.SLDASM















أنتظر الردود ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ادعو الله سباحه وتعالى ان يزيدك علما ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وبصراحه هذا البرنامج ابداع فى مجال ال cfd


----------



## اياد علي محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمه يا اخي العزيز


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

لا شكر على ما أراه أكثر من واجب إخوتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزيت خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كـــل خيـــر علي مجهودك الموقر 

و اعتذر لكل الاخواه علي الانقطاع الشديد جدا و لكن هذا لظروف قهريه 

انتظروا مشاركتي قريبا 

اخوكم في الله / مصطفي حسني


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيد يا اخ و اتمني التوفيق لكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لتحميل سوليد ووركس2007

http://rapidshare.com/files/46029576/SolidWorks2007.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029567/SolidWorks2007.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029566/SolidWorks2007.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029564/SolidWorks2007.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029561/SolidWorks2007.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029558/SolidWorks2007.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029550/SolidWorks2007.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029539/SolidWorks2007.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029535/SolidWorks2007.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029534/SolidWorks2007.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029531/SolidWorks2007.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029530/SolidWorks2007.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029529/SolidWorks2007.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029520/SolidWorks2007.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029517/SolidWorks2007.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029512/SolidWorks2007.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029505/SolidWorks2007.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029504/SolidWorks2007.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029502/SolidWorks2007.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029499/SolidWorks2007.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029494/SolidWorks2007.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029492/SolidWorks2007.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029486/SolidWorks2007.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029485/SolidWorks2007.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029388/SolidWorks2007.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029385/SolidWorks2007.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029377/SolidWorks2007.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029366/SolidWorks2007.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029353/SolidWorks2007.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029347/SolidWorks2007.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029338/SolidWorks2007.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029332/SolidWorks2007.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029326/SolidWorks2007.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029313/SolidWorks2007.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029304/SolidWorks2007.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46029291/SolidWorks2007.part36.rar
password: warez-bb


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

السوليد ووركس 2008

http://rapidshare.com/files/70487144/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70485272/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70483390/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70481363/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70479564/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70477789/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70476091/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70474128/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70472150/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70470135/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70489917/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70491554/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70493121/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70494972/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70496716/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70498497/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70500215/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70497691/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70497263/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70496868/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70467945/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70496242/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70494068/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70493124/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70492713/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70492358/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70491941/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70490238/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70489292/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70488925/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70488591/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70488008/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70486471/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70485819/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70485420/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70485141/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70482634/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70481865/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70481509/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70481255/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70479054/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70478350/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70478038/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70477808/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70475938/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70475223/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70474804/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70474505/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70472809/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70472250/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part50.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70471981/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part51.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70470054/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part52.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70469430/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part53.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70469070/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part54.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70468339/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.part55.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70468309/Solidworks.v2008.Multilang.DVD9-NoPE.parts01-55.md5


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

السوليدووركس 2009

http://rapidshare.com/files/226878229/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226515847/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226530379/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226544224/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226556547/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226568331/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226579953/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226597797/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226634478/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226649695/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226675665/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226691821/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227709001/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226897192/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226913115/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226925251/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226936382/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226946700/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226956832/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226966142/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226975323/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226985035/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/226995545/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227007362/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227022711/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227039857/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227057096/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227075293/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227091208/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227108178/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227129325/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227152269/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227175164/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227195035/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227219794/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227240087/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227258359/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227275707/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227293513/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227311006/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227324865/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227338129/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227350382/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227360594/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227371031/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227381140/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227391257/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227568065/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227607327/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227632671/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part50.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227655443/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.part51.rar
and crack:
http://rapidshare.com/files/227664533/sw2k9sp0.0_cracks.rar


----------



## osamaosk (15 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والثناء


----------

